
Emoji-list with emojis, names, shortcodes, unicode and html entities - inex
https://gist.github.com/oliveratgithub/0bf11a9aff0d6da7b46f1490f86a71eb
======
BillinghamJ
To be honest, I think this approach to working with emojis is very flawed. It
seems to be most obvious on Slack, where multi-component emojis are regularly
split into separate characters.

Case in point:

    
    
        {"emoji": "‍‍‍", "name": "family_mothers_two_girls", "shortname": "", "unicode": "", "html": "&#128105;&zwj;&#128105;&zwj;&#128103;&zwj;&#128103;", "category": "p", "order": ""},
    

This should really not be `family_mothers_two_girls`, nor should it be
"Family: Woman, Woman, Girl, Girl" as Emojipedia describes it
([https://emojipedia.org/family-woman-woman-girl-
girl/](https://emojipedia.org/family-woman-woman-girl-girl/)). It should be
(and is, in the underlying unicode) `woman,woman,girl,girl` - the zero width
joiners being represented as commas.

On Slack, when I post the "Man Singer, Medium-Light Skin Tone"
([https://emojipedia.org/male-singer-type-3/](https://emojipedia.org/male-
singer-type-3/)) emoji, it splits it up into a man with medium-light skin
tone, followed by a microphone. This is because it has replaced my emoji with:

    
    
        :man::skin-tone-3:‍:microphone:
    

What Slack should be doing is storing my emoji as:

    
    
        :man,skin-tone-3,microphone:
    

This differentiates between zero-width-joined emojis, and multiple separate
emojis. Currently there is no difference, and there is ambiguity about what my
intent was - currently it just has to guess about which might want to be
joined.

Of course this also means that Slack doesn't just work with new emojis or
newly combined emojis - they all have to be added and supported manually. That
defeats the entire point of the emoji standard! Instead of storing labelled
versions of the emojis, why not just consider storing the actual unicode code
points...?

------
matchai
I typically use the json file from emojilib when parsing emojis.

It is regularly updated and can be added to JS projects as a dependency.

[https://github.com/muan/emojilib/blob/master/emojis.json](https://github.com/muan/emojilib/blob/master/emojis.json)

~~~
inex
Yeah there are a lot of lists - but I really needed the HTML Codes for every
Emoji. That was the main focus of the list.

~~~
yorwba
Why don't you just compute the HTML Codes from the Unicode codepoints?

~~~
inex
Valid point, but that would require server- or client-side processing, right?

I intended with the list in JSON to deliver a as solid base as possible for
anyone available to process it like needed.

However, any recommendations for optimization’s or alike are very welcome!

------
stevemk14ebr
This is one of those things that you don't really need, but may REALLY need at
some point in the future.

Also who names emojis, are they author named!?

Also, Also. Github could use some optimization, forking this froze my browser.
Rendering the page took like 20 seconds.

~~~
niftich
For what it's worth, Unicode's CLDR names Unicode characters in multiple
languages [1], although this work is done in phases, and usually the English
names are ready before others. Unicode also maintains an informative emoji
chart [2], which includes comparison pictures among popular glyph-sets, as
well as an English short name.

[1] [http://cldr.unicode.org/#TOC-What-is-CLDR-](http://cldr.unicode.org/#TOC-
What-is-CLDR-) [2] [http://unicode.org/emoji/charts-5.0/full-emoji-
list.html](http://unicode.org/emoji/charts-5.0/full-emoji-list.html)

------
orliesaurus
Wow Github could do with some "pagination" for large files - opened the link
on my not-i7-macbook and felt the performance hit...

~~~
rplnt
I would guess the issue was the emojis themselves. I had to disable them on
slack as it caused unbearable (read: fan spun up) load when someone overused
them.

~~~
chewmieser
The obfuscated "internet chemotherapy" script caused the same issue on GitHub,
but viewing raw seems fine.

Something to do with the size of the file I guess...

------
sanjrockz
EmojiNet has a comprehensive list emoji with their machine-readable meanings.
Check out the papers for more information -
[http://emojinet.knoesis.org/dataset.php](http://emojinet.knoesis.org/dataset.php)

------
aj7
Where’s the pile-of-shit one?

~~~
inex
woah how could I miss that one - will add it!

Officially it seems being called "hankey" or "pile of poo" (first may be
related to that South Park episode?)

~~~
zaarn
Personally I prefer "the poop emoji" since basically everybody I know knows
which one that is.

~~~
inex
It was actually already in the list - but added meta data now:
[https://gist.github.com/oliveratgithub/0bf11a9aff0d6da7b46f1...](https://gist.github.com/oliveratgithub/0bf11a9aff0d6da7b46f1490f86a71eb#file-
emojis-json-L253)

And it's poop, no ice-cream, I think we most would agree

------
tomkinson
Nice tnx

